# The weather



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

What's up with this crazy and non fishing conducive weather? The forecast is looking bad all week and the weekend looks questionable. If I don't get offshore soon then I'm going to go postal. I'm having Bluewater dreams. However, you couldn't pay me to be out there now in these windy and rough conditions. I wouldn't want to be out there even if I was in a submarine!!

Anyone have some knowledge of weather patterns and our chances of this weekend shaping up into some decent fishing weather?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Sure has been unusally this year, I just hope it's not the signs of a big storm ???


----------



## Gadan (Mar 15, 2012)

This is our first season with a boat to go offshore and your right snapper season seas have sucked. I have only made one trip so far. Hope it settles down before it closes. Good Luck getting to the blue water SOON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Just looked at the weather for next week an I guess you can say it will be bumpy


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Some great dolphin and wahoo reports early, plenty of shark-upped reports from the rigs and a lot of warm water for quite a while. 

Who knows what next? Hoping to come down for next weekend as this weekend was shot to heck.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hope its good first 10 days of July so I can actually keep a gag grouper and a red snapper on the same day! Hard to believe its come to this.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

That slow moving low pressure system is really eating into the offshore snapper fishing. The season will be over & it will be back to catching nothing but endangered ARS & releasing them. Then when AJ opens back up they will all run & hide. :whistling:


----------

